# Infloor Heating Pricing



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been doing in floor .... forever.... and I would like to compare notes..

I have been pricing Infloor the same way all the time.... 

Just to lay the infloor with no insulation or wire mesh we charge by the sqft of the floor area.

For concrete $ 2.50 labour and pipe

For wood floor $ 3.50 labour and pipe

This above price doesn't include anything else

So how do you guys price it?


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

That's around what I do for residential and small commercial jobs.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know exactly nothing about installing infloor heat pipes. Why does it cost more per sqft for wood floor?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

wundumguy said:


> I know exactly nothing about installing infloor heat pipes. Why does it cost more per sqft for wood floor?


Probrably has something to do with insulating, not to mention the labor involved in drilling holes and pulling pipe through. I have done only 1 radiant heat job, and it was in a slab. I didn't realize people did it in wood floors as well.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't do radient heat either but, I would imagine it takes more heat(larger pipes faster circulation) to pass through wood than it does concrete. Heat travels easier through concrete than it does wood.


----------

